# Do goats do well with pot belly pigs?



## lengel (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking at getting an adult neutered male pot belly pig.  I would house him with our two Nigerian Dwarf goats.  The goats were raised (by someone else) with chickens and dogs.  One of our goats can be a bit of a bully with our chickens.  Does anyone have a pot belly pig with their goats?  How do they get along?

Thanks.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jan 30, 2013)

lengel said:
			
		

> I'm looking at getting an adult neutered male pot belly pig.  I would house him with our two Nigerian Dwarf goats.  The goats were raised (by someone else) with chickens and dogs.  One of our goats can be a bit of a bully with our chickens.  Does anyone have a pot belly pig with their goats?  How do they get along?
> 
> Thanks.


Some friends of mine had a pot belly pig in with their pygmy goats, and it worked out pretty well. They did have to monitor feeding times, and separate them, but otherwise it went well. Except for the time when the pig lifted the fence, and let the goats out. Fat Lucy pig wasn't able to get out, so she stayed put. As an aside, the goats were horned as well.


----------

